# Trail Camera stolen



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I went up tonight to check my trail cam and low and behold some a**hole decided they wanted to take it, I have had it there for 3 years with no problems this is the first, has anybody had this bad luck also?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:x Join the club :x


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Your not alone....... I had my first one stolen. Haven't had anyone mess with mine since, of course I put them in less traveled places these days and do a better job locking them up. Still sucks-sorry...........


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a TOOL!!! **O** Wouldn't you love to just catch them in the act one time and show them how a shed antler feels up their a$$!! :twisted: :twisted: That sucks!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> What a TOOL!!! **O** Wouldn't you love to just catch them in the act one time and show them how a shed antler feels up their a$$!! :twisted: :twisted: That sucks!


why ruin a perfeclty good shed antler. i am sure a prickley pear cactus is around somewhere nearby. that totally sucks about yor trail cam.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a few cameras that I found that I would be willing to sell you guys for cheap. Let me know. Some idiot just left them stuck to a tree. Go figure?  :lol: :rotfl: *()* -/O\-


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe you should set a cam up for a cam, might be kinda funny to post pics of the would be thieves.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Set a cam up for a cam that you have gutted and taken a crap in! That should make for some good pics! I've had a camera walk off as well. Unfortunatley, it's almost expected to happen if it's in a place someone else can see it.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

man that sucks, i don't understand why people cant leave other people's stuff alone... I will admit that if i had come across it you would have a picture of my A$$ as a memento .... :lol: :lol: :lol:

EDIT*** especially you BOW HUNTER now that i know who you are.... :twisted:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As dumb as it sounds; isn't it illegal to post a cam on publlic property? I believe it is, and therefore I believe these cameras may fall victim to the same issue as many tree stands where many people feel justified in taking them,,,,rumor has it that the USFS has a garage full of tree stands????? I would guess that the USFS is not the perp, rather loser hunters, my $0.02.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks FROGGER that makes me feel much better


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the news channels just had a piece on trailcams. I believe it was the final comment that you have to chain them down because people will steal them. It is to bad people can't /won't leave things alone. :evil:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

here is the segment that Channel 5 showed last night http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1954032



Huge29 said:


> As dumb as it sounds; isn't it illegal to post a cam on publlic property? I believe it is, and therefore I believe these cameras may fall victim to the same issue as many tree stands where many people feel justified in taking them,,,,rumor has it that the USFS has a garage full of tree stands????? I would guess that the USFS is not the perp, rather loser hunters, my $0.02.


Nope not illegal.... (from the news article) "Trail-cams are illegal in a designated wilderness. On public land you need permission from the appropriate agency."


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

is the Forrest Service taking them or DWR?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

it is your fellow hunting buddies taking the cameras


----------

